# E38 bumper cover replacement?



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

E38 bumper cover replacement? Is it a DIY project? thanks for your help in advanced.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Front? LINK *

SoCalE38Tom's photo:


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link and picture. What tool do I need for this job? I just need to replace the cover, not the whole front bumper.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Couple of screwdrivers and a big torx driver, I don't remember what size but I want to say T50. Lie on the ground and look up, you will see the two torx bolts. Not sure what you mean by bumper cover, as opposed to what is shown in the photo, though.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

During the winter, I was driving on the icy road, the car well, slide into a tree and damaged the passenger side on the bottom part of the bumper. I got a replacement part and want to try to replace that part, the whole bottom of the bumper. The bumper itself is fine except the one of the chrome part was loosed. 

thanks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I always thought the front bumper cover was one piece (item #1 below)... if you do take the entire thing off, it's pretty easy. A second person helps to lift it off, especially if you have headlight washers or PDC sensors (wires/lines to deal with). But you should be able to pop it off in 30 mins or less.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the graph, I have no PDC, and yes, it's a one big piece. I don't have front license frame too. I guess I'd have my 10 yrs old to help me, it's not that heavy at all.


----------

